# Julian Assange Arrested



## AWP (Apr 11, 2019)

Ecuador withdraws asylum from Julian Assange, arrested by UK police 

This ought to be a fun little rodeo/ road trip.

Nice beard!


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 11, 2019)

Lady Justice, sometimes she might be slow, but her and Karma they do work. This will be interesting to watch 

LL


----------



## Gunz (Apr 11, 2019)

Dad!!


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 11, 2019)

It's funny listening to CNN trying so hard to obfuscate the source of the extradition and expulsion from the embassy. 

Current editor and chief of wikileaks just let it out for them.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2019)

I'd be willing to bet that he ran out of money for his room and board... I mean asylum.


Not too sure how I feel about dude, I definitely don't think he is a hero, but would also say he has been a political prisoner for the last 7 years. The sexual assault charge was pretty much bullshit if you ask me,  consensual sex with a condom, condom breaks and chick claims rape. At least that's the story I read a few years back. 

As for the leaks, I am not sure.  Yeah he hurt the national security of the US and several allies. But some of those things really needed to be disclosed, obviously not like they were, but on some level. Julian Assange also was never a government employee or was bound by NDA/clearance, etc. 

I kinda feel the same way about Snowden, except for the fact that he violated his oath,  his clearance and went through significant steps to steal the information he leaked.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 11, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that he ran out of money for his room and board... I mean asylum.
> 
> 
> Not too sure how I feel about dude, I definitely don't think he is a hero, but would also say he has been a political prisoner for the last 7 years. The sexual assault charge was pretty much bullshit if you ask me,  consensual sex with a condom, condom breaks and chick claims rape. At least that's the story I read a few years back.
> ...



Hard disagree on any similarities between Assange and Snowden. The damage Snowden caused can never be undone. Assange just made us look bad based on biased content and corrupt political process.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Hard disagree on any similarities between Assange and Snowden. The damage Snowden caused can never be undone. Assange just made us look bad based on biased content and corrupt political process.



Maybe I didn't make clear what I was saying.  I think Snowden should burn for what he did,  due to what I listed in my other post. I am not really mad at what he leaked, as I think it's good the American people know they are being spied on by its own government. But that doesn't excuse what Snowden did... IMO


----------



## Brill (Apr 11, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Assange just made us look bad based on biased content and corrupt political process.



Also was the match that ignited the Arab Spring and civil war in Syria.


----------



## Brill (Apr 11, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I kinda feel the same way about Snowden, except for the fact that he violated his oath,  his clearance and went through significant steps to steal the information he leaked.



Snowden caused irreparable harm to the US and compromised programs because he disagreed with them. In my opinion, his crimes surpassed the Rosenbergs.

I bet he hit up his GRU handlers today “Comrade, we still good?”

I look forward to the day he’s renditioned.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 11, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I am not really mad at what he leaked, as I think it's good the American people know they are being spied on by its own government.



That is was what you think he leaked?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> That is was what you think he leaked?



As far as I was aware, the data mining capabilities, that were being used on everyone, to include American citizens? 

Outside of news sources and the internet, that's about all I can remember. 

But please fill me in, if missing something or off base.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 11, 2019)

Looks like the creepy uncle that always wanted you to sit on his lap


----------



## Centermass (Apr 11, 2019)

Looks like Embassy living does not age one well.......or all its cracked up to be


----------



## Box (Apr 11, 2019)

So is he a champion of free speech and government transparency this week  or a traitorous snake?

I think he should be arkancided but my opinions are worthless - besides our politicians leak shit all the time and nothing happens to them. 
Of course I also think that politicians that leak, allow to be leaked, or wrongly store distribute and transmit classified information should be held to the same standard as that which they are clamoring for this shitstick from Wikileaks.

He isn't much worse than some of the turds that run our government.  Hell didn't Private Manning get a pardon for crimes he committed in conjunction with wikileaks?

PAY NO ATTENTION TO THAT MAN BEHIND THE CURTAIN...
I AM THE GREAT
AND POWERful
Wizard
Of

oz


----------



## Brill (Apr 11, 2019)

Box said:


> Hell didn't Private Manning get a pardon for crimes he committed in conjunction with wikileaks?




Looks like he’s a key player in the indictment too.

https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-r...nload?utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 11, 2019)

apparently he is a slob...and the Ecuador ambassador had enough.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 12, 2019)

Dead man walking.....


----------



## Gunz (Apr 12, 2019)

lindy said:


> Looks like he’s a key player in the indictment too.
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-r...nload?utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery



And I believe he's cooling his high heels in the detention center in Alexandria, VA as we type.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 12, 2019)

Vermin...to be eradicated


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 12, 2019)

You know.. The fact that they are only going after him for a potential hacking incident in 2010 tells you that add much as most of us dislike him, he has a valid defense regarding him being a publisher and journalist.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 13, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> And I believe he's cooling his high heels in the detention center in Alexandria, VA as we type.


Has been for over a month.  Contempt of court is the reason I believe, I know I posted in his thread about it.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 13, 2019)

If it’s true that he wasn’t cleaning up after his cat, I’d throw him out of my embassy, too. The smell gets bad quickly if one isn’t diligent.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 13, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> apparently he is a slob...and the Ecuador ambassador had enough.



The funny and convenient thing about people who "break down" or are on the edge is that you can ascribe any purpose and behaviour to them, because "them krazy folks do krazy things", and it always sounds so truthful.

Now that it's been established that he was smearing poop on walls while skateboarding, I'm eagerly awaiting to hear that he was actually making swastikas out of poop, had terabytes of Nazi-themed hentai on his laptop and was running about the embassy butt naked.

I mean, them krazy folks do such krazy things, so it only fits doesn't it.


----------



## Brill (Apr 13, 2019)

At least we’ll final hear how he received the DNC emails and whether the source was foreign or domestic.


----------



## Box (Apr 13, 2019)

He is just another meaningless distraction from the sophomoric bullshit that we get from our own band of government cretins.  We were being forced to observe the corruption that has overtaken our government over the last 20+ years - our university system, our just-us system, our intelligence system - all of them corrupt -  then ole' Julian showed up to take all the blame...

This turd is only being carted out with all this fanfare to give our dear leaders a chance to regroup and rewrite the narrative so they don't look quite so dishonest.   Assange is just another opportunity for our shitty politicians to do some virtue signaling.

Again - they commuted a guys sentence and paid for his trannie lifestyle because fucking over America isn't really all that big of a crime if you lean towards the left.  Assange only published what people gave him - and quite a few of them that enabled his crimes are American citizens.
Hang him at noon in the town square, but don't take down the rope - there are LOTS of folks that should be put in the same noose.

Or we could just continue to pretend that this guy is the real problem.


----------



## AWP (Apr 13, 2019)

Box said:


> He is just another meaningless distraction from the sophomoric bullshit that we get from our own band of government cretins.  We were being forced to observe the corruption that has overtaken our government over the last 20+ years - our university system, our just-us system, our intelligence system - all of them corrupt -  then ole' Julian showed up to take all the blame...
> 
> This turd is only being carted out with all this fanfare to give our dear leaders a chance to regroup and rewrite the narrative so they don't look quite so dishonest.   Assange is just another opportunity for our shitty politicians to do some virtue signaling.
> 
> ...



You are so cynical I love you. No homo. I hope to buy you a beer or two someday.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 14, 2019)

lindy said:


> At least we’ll final hear how he received the DNC emails and whether the source was foreign or domestic.


----------



## Brill (Apr 14, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


>



Assange claims his source of DNC emails was not RU Gov but Guccifer says he, a RU cut out, was. The USG never examined the DNC servers but maintains RU got access when Podesta and others gave up their login credentials (e.g. spearfishing).

The USG also maintained that POTUS and at least four of his associates were agents a foreign power, a blatant falsehood.

To me, the issue of traffic flow from DNC to Assange is unresolved.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 14, 2019)

Just say what you want to say: you think it was Seth Rich.  Just say it, dude.


----------



## Brill (Apr 14, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> Just say what you want to say: you think it was Seth Rich.  Just say it, dude.



I think both scenarios (Seth or RU Gov) are plausible and both have raise serious concerns.

If Seth was the source, was his death associated with it?
If RU Gov was the source, was our response (expulsion of diplomats and closure of several of their facilities) adequate?

Either way, the information was problematic for the Democrats. I think the data flow to Assange will be too.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 14, 2019)

We will know soon, we will also see if Assange has/had a dead mans switch set to data dump.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 14, 2019)

lindy said:


> I think both scenarios (Seth or RU Gov) are plausible and both have raise serious concerns.
> 
> If Seth was the source, was his death associated with it?
> If RU Gov was the source, was our response (expulsion of diplomats and closure of several of their facilities) adequate?
> ...



The entire intelligence apparatus of the USA, including multiple current Trump appointee's, all state that Russia was responsible for the DNC hack. The indictment of 12 named GRU officers laid out the entire interference operation that the Russians ran, including the DNC hack.

The only people saying Seth Rich was responsible are a few gimps on Fox and Twitter, with zero evidence or insight... And those on Fox had to cut the bullshit once Seth Rich's parents decided to take them to court for promoting the nonsense.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah, I know, it's SNL...but it was pretty funny


----------



## Brill (Apr 14, 2019)

Poccington said:


> The entire intelligence apparatus of the USA, including multiple current Trump appointee's, all state that Russia was responsible for the DNC hack. The indictment of 12 named GRU officers laid out the entire interference operation that the Russians ran, including the DNC hack.



The only source that claims the Russians used logins acquired from the spearfishing campaign is CrowdStrike. Every other public claim is a derivative of that original unverified assertion.

I’m skeptical of an organization that swore to a Federal judge that Cater Page was an agent of a foreign power and his 4th Amendment rights should be suspended and then tells me the Russians “hacked” (if you give me the keys to your car, am I stealing it?) the DNC’s server.

I think you’re referring to the public version of the ICA, produced by CIA, NSA, & FBI but there many problems with that as it didn’t follow normal procedure.  There are intel professionals who disagree.

Intrusion into our political parties’ servers IS a big deal and should be a “red line”. Attacking our institutions via computer is the SAME as using artillery or aircraft...in my opinion.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 14, 2019)

lindy said:


> The only source that claims the Russians used logins acquired from the spearfishing campaign is CrowdStrike. Every other public claim is a derivative of that original unverified assertion.
> 
> I’m skeptical of an organization that swore to a Federal judge that Cater Page was an agent of a foreign power and his 4th Amendment rights should be suspended and then tells me the Russians “hacked” (if you give me the keys to your car, am I stealing it?) the DNC’s server.
> 
> ...



Reference your "red line" comments, I completely agree; if they are willing to do that, then it's only a matter of time before they infiltrate our infrastructure systems.


----------



## Brill (Apr 14, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Reference your "red line" comments, I completely agree; if they are willing to do that, then it's only a matter of time before they infiltrate our infrastructure systems.



cyberWARFARE should be treated as any other hostile act.

Back in 2012, we got hit with PKM, RPG, and AK-47 fire. We responded with small arms and artillery.  That group of Taliban stopped shooting...forever.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 16, 2019)

lindy said:


> The only source that claims the Russians used logins acquired from the spearfishing campaign is CrowdStrike. Every other public claim is a derivative of that original unverified assertion.
> 
> I’m skeptical of an organization that swore to a Federal judge that Cater Page was an agent of a foreign power and his 4th Amendment rights should be suspended and then tells me the Russians “hacked” (if you give me the keys to your car, am I stealing it?) the DNC’s server.
> 
> ...



The GRU Indictment lays out in pretty major detail exactly how the Russians ran their operation, even down to naming the actions of specific individuals on specific dates.

Is there anything concrete that leads you to refute the multiple agencies, both pre and post Trump, currently headed by Trump appointee's, who are all in agreement that Russia was behind the DNC hack?

If it's just a case of being skeptical, that's fine but all the facts as they're currently known, indicate Russia was behind the DNC hack and the election interference as a whole.

Completely agreed on the bold point. Cyber space is just another battlefield.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 16, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Reference your "red line" comments, I completely agree; if they are willing to do that, then it's only a matter of time before they infiltrate our infrastructure systems.



That's when shit gets really real.


----------



## Brill (Apr 16, 2019)

Poccington said:


> The GRU Indictment lays out in pretty major detail exactly how the Russians ran their operation, even down to naming the actions of specific individuals on specific dates.
> 
> Is there anything concrete that leads you to refute the multiple agencies, both pre and post Trump, currently headed by Trump appointee's, who are all in agreement that Russia was behind the DNC hack?
> 
> ...



Just skepticism because they are unproven allegations from a biased source. Regarding political appointees that head the various IC agencies, remember Comey, Clapper, and Brennan all claimed that POTUS and his campaign staffers worked with Russia to win the 2016 election.

Indictments from a Grand Jury are entirely prosecutorial without any opposition. The DOJ knows the accused GRU will never see a courtroom and the assertions in the indictments will never be challenged.

Assange may not have any additional info on the DNC emails.


----------



## Brill (Apr 16, 2019)

This opinion piece raises a lot more questions.  I doubt DOJ hasn’t shown all its cards yet and will surely crush Assange when ready.

Why Isn’t Assange Charged with ‘Collusion with Russia’? | National Review

The crux:



> Meanwhile, let us remember: Despite a dearth of evidence that he was complicit in Moscow’s hacking, President Trump was forced by the Justice Department and the FBI, urged on by congressional Democrats, to endure a two-year investigation and to govern under a cloud of suspicion that he was an agent of the Kremlin. *Now we have Assange, as to whom there is indisputable evidence of complicity in the hacking conspiracy, but the Justice Department declines to charge him with it* — instead, positing the dubious Manning conspiracy that may very well be time-barred.
> 
> What is going on here?


----------

